

Mixpanel (YC S09) Gets A UI Makeover; Monthly Data Volume Growing By 40 Percent - btmorex
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/12/mixpanel-gets-a-ui-makeover-monthly-data-volume-growing-by-40-percent/

======
simon_kun
What does Mixpanel think about adding statistical significance where
appropriate? Take the Fbconnect and nonFbconnect users vs song engagement in
the video. The chap in the video was fairly certain there was no significant
increase, but visually it looks as if there in fact _was_ have a slight, but
significant difference between the two patterns of engagement. Impossible to
tell without some sort of statistical analysis. There are probably lots of
cases like these if your offering is fundamentally sound.

If I was the guy that championed and implemented FBConnect in my app and one
of my co-founders thought that based on that graph there was no significant
difference I'd be pretty pissed off.

------
forgotusername
> 1 billion actions per month

What a bamboozlingly humongous number! So I tried to figure out what it might
mean in concrete terms. Assuming an "action" is some tuple of (32bit
timestamp, 32bit customer_id, 32bit user_id, 32bit action_type_id, and say,
64bits for some custom value associated with the action)..

    
    
        >>> (((1e9 * 12) / 365 / 86400) * (4 + 4 + 4 + 4 + 8)) / 1024
        8.9183789954337911
    

Amounts to about 9kb/sec of raw data.

~~~
suhail
Average data point is actually 320 bytes. If we were doing a billion, it'd be
about 116KB/sec.

We do more than a billion though. =)

------
timmaah
Odd horizontal scrolling on properties under funnels. (Doesn't work for me in
Chrome)

~~~
timmaah
Also I'd love to be able to see a graph of my funnel conversion rates over
time.

~~~
trefn
We had this before, I just didn't have time to add it back in. I'm working on
it right now.

------
hanyoon
Yo Suhail,

Was MixPanel once an opinion/debate site? I swear the name sounds familiar.

------
patio11
Congrats guys!

